# Getting into Regiment without Option 40



## DylanCola3195 (Oct 19, 2016)

Good Evening Everyone. I'm a new member here and as far as I'm concerned, this has not seemed to be a topic of conversation on this site (feel free to correct me if I'm wrong). I am 21 years old, in good shape, and currently an E-4 with no MOS. Anyway, I am enlisting in the Army as Prior service. I conditionally released from the National Guard because I want to go Active, more specifically, I want to be an Army Ranger.  However, because I am enlisting with a 368 (conditional release form), the friendly people at MEPS are telling me that Option 40 is unavailable.  I have decided to enlist as an 11x.  Now, My question is: is there any other paths I could take towards the 75th Ranger Regiment? My recruiter told me that when I am assigned to my unit, I can immediately request to go to Ranger School because they will most likely be glad to send me there (Yes, I know the difference between Ranger Rgt. and Ranger School).  He recommended this because it would give me a leg up when applying for the Ranger Regiment.  Is he right? will my unit really be glad and willing to send me to Ranger School upon request?  My end goal is to be apart of the army's most elite infantry unit.  I have nothing against big army infantry, I just want fight alongside the best of the best.  Everyone, thank you for your timely response, it is much appreciated.


----------



## RUBSUMLOTION (Oct 20, 2016)

Without an option 40, there is no guaranteed path to Regiment. The quicker way would be to try and get an airborne slot while in basic then try for RASP while in airborne. I'm not sure how airborne slots are given out, I've heard it's usually by PT score, don't quote me on it though. RASP slots however, from what I saw in airborne school, the Ranger liason checks GT score, PT score and MOS. You generally have more of a chance if you're not 11B, 110 GT score and 270+ PT.

The slower but perhaps the best way for you to do it would be get to a unit, go to Ranger school then RASP. Due to you being prior service, you probably don't want to show up to battalion as a private (trust me on that). I would bet that being tabbed before going to RASP will give you better chances at a slot because that way Regiment won't have to send you to school on their dime.

Those are the two ways I know of. I would recommend the latter, it might take longer but in the end, you'll never be more thankful.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 20, 2016)

RUBSUMLOTION said:


> The slower but perhaps the best way for you to do it would be get to a unit, go to Ranger school then RASP. Due to you being prior service, you probably don't want to show up to battalion as a private (trust me on that). I would bet that being tabbed before going to RASP will give you better chances at a slot because that way Regiment won't have to send you to school on their dime.



By private, RUB means tabless E-4 and you can trust him.  Ask me how I know!


----------

